# Scholl Guide



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Right chaps I have the guide ready but I haven't received any confirmation from Scholl but if anyone wants it drop me an email and I will send it on....

Eventually it will be available to download off one of my websites but at the minute not yet....

All I ask is that this is not distributed by anyone else as certain file types are owned by not only myself but also Scholl Concepts....

A big thanks for Scott and Olivier for their input....

Hope it helps out but remember this is only a break the surface guide....

I am expecting quite a few requests for this so please be a little patient in waiting for your copy....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

"You have Email"

:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

" you have mail "


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

These types of threads are what the "thanks" button are all about


----------



## M3skins (Apr 25, 2011)

You have mail!!!!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

you have a pm with my emaill addy, thanks


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Think all should find it an interesting read.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Think all should find it an interesting read.


As said to Russ, Thanks again for this :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Printed it off, made a cuppa and i'm going to sit down and have a good read


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi guys 

Sent you a PM with my email guys
Thanks for all the hard work :buffer:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats an excellent guide, and picked up something that was annoying me with my own technique, so thanks guys


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Mail sent.
thanx very much!!.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

PM sent :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Email sent by me too :thumb:

Thanks to all concerned for this; it just shows how DW stands above others when it comes to helping it's members :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cheers russ
pm sent with e mail addy

cheers mucka


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Cheers Russ, and cheers to all who helped to make it :thumb:


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Excellent work Russ.............


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Pm with addy sent. Thanks in advance to all involved in writing this.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Thats an excellent guide, and picked up something that was annoying me with my own technique, so thanks guys


what was that then mate....your technique in general or just through using scholl....


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

PM sent

Thanks to all involved in this :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Received, thanks again to all involved :thumb:


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks for your work


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Reflectology said:


> what was that then mate....your technique in general or just through using scholl....


More to do with S17+, I had previously been using S17 and it worked well for me, but the S17+ was hologramming quite a lot, without a doubt i was working it too long......didnt realise there was such a difrerence between the two.


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you Russ for helping me make my mind up and spending my cash, thanks for sharing your hard work, all I need to do now is hide the order from the wife she is going to set light to the garage if she finds out!!!:doublesho


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

PM sent. Many thanks for the guide and for recommending the Scholl range! 

Been waiting patiently for this guide


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Received with thanks, appreciate all the effort you have put in.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Received mine too. Looks like an excellent guide. Need to sit down and have a proper read through.

Thanks to Russ for sending, and thanks again to all involved in making this !


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Received mine too, thanks buddy!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Email sent , cant wait to have a read through it :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Email sent. Much appeciated Russ :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot,guide recived.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Many thanks for taking the time to put the guide together,just had a read through and its very informative :thumb::thumb:


Going to read it another few times to fully let it sink in ..


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

if anyone hasnt got it that has sent an email just let me know as around 100 emails some may inevitably get missed....


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Received mine, thanks:thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

....and mine, cheers :thumb: :argie:


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

email sent thanks for the input :thumb:


----------



## andytover (Aug 5, 2011)

pm sent. Many thanks


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

received too fast !! many thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

PM'd

Thanks for taking the time


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Received mine too. Thanks a lot Russ.


----------



## Anatonic (Mar 8, 2010)

You have mail!

Cheers Russ!


----------

